# Looking for Owner's Time week of 11/24



## frklin5 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm an experienced sailor looking for owner's time in the BVI (or Caribbean/flexible).

Week of 11/24.

Monohaul. 40' (could go smaller or bigger)

I've chartered in the past with Sunsail, Florida Yacht, Florida Sail Club, others…

I can be reached at fadams @ npr dot org.

thanks,
Franklin


----------

